# Korean FTA channels



## thegurujim (Jan 21, 2008)

I know there are two that come off the AMC4 sat but they are both christian networks. rather than getting a Directv package is there an alternative satellite place I can get the other korean language channels (pay for or not)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2399710#post2399710


----------



## thegurujim (Jan 21, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2399710#post2399710


Thanks for the link...but the OP in that thread is looking for Viet channels...not really the same thing. I may be missing something but none of the Galaxy sats have Korean language channels. Thanks for the help..I think?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check Lyngsat site.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry,
CBS (Korean) www	AMC 4	11860-H 28138	3097 3098 
Christian Global Network www	AMC 4	12120-V 30000	308 256

Perhaps if you would provide the channel names of the ones you want, we could determine if you could get them without subscribing to DirecTv.

Unfortunantly, the only channels I can come up with besides the two above, are both scrambled with DC2. The rest are not available on any satellites available to the US, that I know of.
http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/South-Korea.html


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Another alternative is finding somewhere on the internet that has streaming versions of the channels that you want to watch. Do some searching on the channel name(s) that you want and "streaming", and maybe you'll find something.


----------

